# ?????



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Something very strange going on.

Civilians are stopping traffic going on up to the 6th October bridge at Agouza


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, I just posted on the other thread :

#BREAKING: Tires being lit on fire on Oct6 Bridge near #Tahrir, stopping traffic #Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes just read it... 

and not a policeman to be seen to direct the traffic that was on the bridge and is now trying to turn and go down the enter slip road..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am in my PJs but I will nip up onto the roof to see if I can see anything... brb folks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't see any fire but what is very strange is there is no one and I mean no one walking along the corniche or on the bridge


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

my son just took 3hrs to get back to Katameya from a football tournament at International School of Choueifat, Dreamland, City of 6 October.

Ring Road was blocked - dunna why!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> my son just took 3hrs to get back to Katameya from a football tournament at International School of Choueifat, Dreamland, City of 6 October.
> 
> Ring Road was blocked - dunna why!!





is big colin still working there?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> is big colin still working there?


No idea - I didn't go and my son was one of 8 teams playing :confused2:


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Can't see any fire but what is very strange is there is no one and I mean no one walking along the corniche or on the bridge


My driver said the radio informed that the curfew has been anticipated 1 hour and tomorrow will be anticipated again until starting at 19:00..... ?!?!? Also, other areas (not only Abbasya) will be under curfew therefore traffic will be harder then normal....

He also said that there were rumors that the former president has died 4 days ago....?!? 

:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

RPC said:


> My driver said the radio informed that the curfew has been anticipated 1 hour and tomorrow will be anticipated again until starting at 19:00..... ?!?!? Also, other areas (not only Abbasya) will be under curfew therefore traffic will be harder then normal....
> 
> He also said that there were rumors that the former president has died 4 days ago....?!?
> 
> :confused2:




have you moved house?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know why they would hide the fact he had died... unless of course he is not in the country and has died somewhere else,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know why they would hide the fact he had died... unless of course he is not in the country and has died somewhere else,


May be because in order to get the money he stole back through a law suit, there has to be a criminal conviction. Can't convict a dead body.

Far fetched? Sure. But then this is Egypt.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> have you moved house?


Yes!


----------

